# come installare ...

## rota

ciao a tutti 

ho un probblema ho comprato un aspire modello 1310 /1315LC AMD Athlon e fino qui non cè nessun probblema solo che non mi permette di istallare linux ed qui non sapete conme bestemmio eccc mi fa inca... sta cosa .

mi spiego cè qualcuno che conosce ilutility inside software Scu io so solo che non mi permette di fare niente se non che usare WINDOWS cavolo aiutatemi o mamazoooo  :Wink:  io credo che basti aggiornare il bios pero non sono sicuro e prima di fare casini voglio sapere cosa ne pensiate voi

AIUTATEMIIIII ;/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa ti dice quando fa il boot del LiveCD di gentoo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Su questo sito sembrerebbe che siano riusciti ad installare GNU/Linux.

----------

## stuart

hai già visitato: http://www.linux-laptop.net/

a proposito, visto che forse lo prendo uguale (se non trovo un toshiba o un sony vaio al prezzo che dico io) il tuo portatile scalda tanto come dicono in giro?

ciao

----------

## rota

io co scaldato due uova propio pocho fà  :Laughing:   listallazione parte installo il tutto ma poi non mi parte niente o provato add usare una distro diversa visto che non sono ancora praticho di gentoo (o usato redhat) durante linstallazione non oh avuto probblemi pero poi mi ariiva un messaggio che richiede win

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> io co scaldato due uova propio pocho fà   listallazione parte installo il tutto ma poi non mi parte niente o provato add usare una distro diversa visto che non sono ancora praticho di gentoo (o usato redhat) durante linstallazione non oh avuto probblemi pero poi mi ariiva un messaggio che richiede win

 

Non posso crederci che ci siano ancora delle porcate del genere in commercio (nel senso che

abbia bisogno di win). Io ho avuto un problema del genere su un pc ed ho aggiornato il bios

per ovviare a questo inconveniente.

----------

## rota

dove posso trovare largionamento per il mio bios?? mi aiuti io mi sono scaricato lutili ctbios solo che mi dovrebbe dire che scheda madre o e il che bios o solo che non riesco add farlo funzionare che devo fare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> dove posso trovare largionamento per il mio bios?? mi aiuti io mi sono scaricato lutili ctbios solo che mi dovrebbe dire che scheda madre o e il che bios o solo che non riesco add farlo funzionare che devo fare

 

Non posso aiutarti molto perche' a me e' stato dato un dishetto con le indicazioni. Ti devi

un po' documentare prima che software bios e' (es phoenix). Inizia a dirmi che soft bios e'

poi vediamo.

----------

## rota

allora riavvio il pc premo esc e mi dice :

VIA VT8372 KN266 BIOS 4.00.11

ACER ASPIRE 1310 BIOS 3A19

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho cercato un po' ma non riesco a trovare per aggiornare il bios. Ma il soft del bios di chi e'

(devi entarre e guardare io conosco il phoenix)/

----------

## Peach

ecco qui

l'aggiornamento del bios che ti serve e il manuale del tuo portatile  :Smile: 

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_1310.html

----------

## hellraiser

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ecco qui
> 
> l'aggiornamento del bios che ti serve e il manuale del tuo portatile 
> 
> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_1310.html

 

thepeach, you are a guru ?? 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

